# So I quit Uber and they deactivate both my driver and passenger account



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Due to some concerns I had, after 1 week I decided to ask Uber to remove me as a partner. They surprisingly responded almost immediately and my account was deleted. However not only was my partner account gone, but I had to create a new account as a passenger. Is this the norm for Uber to do? Its not a big deal but I do from time to time use uber as a passenger and was surprised to see this.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Ghwwe72 said:


> Due to some concerns I had, after 1 week I decided to ask Uber to remove me as a partner. They surprisingly responded almost immediately and my account was deleted. However not only was my partner account gone, but I had to create a new account as a passenger. Is this the norm for Uber to do? Its not a big deal but I do from time to time use uber as a passenger and was surprised to see this.


Use Lyft bro! Don't support the thieves !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ghwwe72 said:


> Due to some concerns I had, after 1 week I decided to ask Uber to remove me as a partner. They surprisingly responded almost immediately and my account was deleted. However not only was my partner account gone, but I had to create a new account as a passenger. Is this the norm for Uber to do? Its not a big deal but I do from time to time use uber as a passenger and was surprised to see this.


A new type of spyware had to be installed on your passenger account as a non driver.


----------



## bluetrainwreck (Sep 30, 2016)

lol. why even continue using Uber for rides? There are plenty other options for you.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

You should have done nothing instead of telling them that you quit. Or perhaps tried to get a 1 star on every ride


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

i think it happened because you used same email for both


----------

